# identify my vittatus



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

So i have 3 vittatus that are over a year old, they have been in a 10gal during quarantine and havnt had any calling or any when i have been home. Hopefully we can see what sex these guys or gals are.

First frog, one of the larger ones in terms of length and girth 






Frog number 2 the smallest of the three in terms of lenght







Frog #1 on the hut and #2



Frog #3 about the same length as frog 1 maybe a lil bit longer









Frog #2 and #3






So what say you experts what do you think. Im guessing 1.2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm going to say either 1.2 or 0.3. 
The smallest one could be male based on length, but girth could possibly be female.
The other 2 are Def female.

If they're a year old & you had a male, you would've Def heard calling by now.

My males generally call after feeding ... with random calling here & there thru out the day.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

IM going to agree with Gamble on the 1.2 
I think they can start calling as late as 18 months old so I wouldn't rule out not having a male


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

They just got moved into thier new tank so hopefully ill see if I get any calling. Does playing a recorded sound work with these guys to get the male to call back? 

When I got them they were a lil over a year and I had them
For about 3 months so hopefully the lil guy is a male.


----------



## shrimppimp (Aug 10, 2013)

im guessing 0.3.ive got 7 of these and looking at them they are all similar to my females,males tend to be alot more lightly built,but you know what they say,only time will tell lol,good luck with them,one of my favourites.

regards 
kev.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

In my 2.3, the males and females are pretty much the same shape, but the males are noticeably smaller. Oh, and they call *ALL* the time


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm really leaning towards 0.3. The more I look at those pics.
If I was looking at them in person I could say more definitively ... 

Playing calls may or may not work with them.
Some frogs will call back, some wont.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well you can get them to call if you mist heavily or if you flood the tank, have some standing water all around the tank


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You make me want vittatus. Nice frogs! Congrats


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> You make me want vittatus. Nice frogs! Congrats


You should get some. They are even better in life. #5 on my favorite frogs list right now.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here, summer temps are not good for Phyllobates.
I breed mainly pums. 
Vittatus are quite common here, at the fair. One day, maybe ...


----------

